# Royal Purple oils



## G9DUB (Jan 24, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has used any of their oils and if so which ones and for what engine type.
Ive got a 1.9 16VT and was looking at the break in oil but not sure if this will be ok for the turbo??????????
Your thoughts??????????????


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Royal Purple oils (G9DUB)*

regular conventional oil is fine for break in. rotella actually has lots of zinc so use that! after break in period use what you preffer


----------



## GTIcreeper (Feb 19, 2010)

Used l Purple in my '02 GTI transmission. SUper Smooth!


----------



## Sam F (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Royal Purple oils (G9DUB)*

I use Royal Purple in my Harley and in the truck frt/rear and car rear axles. Its all synthetic and I like it. I wouldnt hesitate to use it in the Jetta except its 9 bux a qt and the car burns about as much oil as gas....


_Modified by Sam F at 12:52 AM 3-7-2010_


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Royal Purple oils (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_regular conventional oil is fine for break in. rotella actually has lots of zinc so use that! after break in period use what you preffer

Absolutly, use a conventiona oil for break-in. Shell Rotella has reduced their zink content from what I understand, Royal Purple has high zink. (zink is absolutly vital for flat cam (non roller) cars)


----------

